# Adding Sirius XM to 2005 Grand Caravan



## rlavinder (Oct 22, 2010)

I am looking to add a plug and play Sirius XM radio to my van. We are currently using the wireless fm connection. When we do this we still notice static and have to keep changing station to keep from this. I would like to make this hard wired so we don't have the static. I am looking at either finding a way to add a aux imput or adding fm modulator to do this. However we have the nav radio (RB1) along with rear dvd for our son. I don't want to change having the ability of using the nav and keep our son listening to movies via wireless headphone while we listen to the xm. What is the easiest way of doing this? Also I would like to know if I can add the xm to my vehicle radio instead if this is an option since the book to my vehicle says some radios have this opition.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They have a power wire adapter available now that sends the signal through the 12V power instead of using the clip on to the vehicle antenna. Works much better, but still will get interference if its on the same frequency as a local station.

Without replacing the in-dash radio with one that has an XM adapter, or one with an AUX input, I dont know of any way around having to switch frequencies as you drive.

Now if you NEVER listen to the actual FM radio, and are using a power line adapter, you can unplug the antenna from the radio and all you will get is XM through the power line.


----------



## rlavinder (Oct 22, 2010)

We mostly use the xm. Do you have a link to this power line adapter so I can see? That sounds like it might work.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/XM+-+Do...+Kit/9530206.p?id=1218126081749&skuId=9530206

If that doesnt work, just google "XM PowerConnect"

Just make sure your radio is compatible. There are different models for different radios.


----------

